# salary and tax



## engineer22 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,
I am new here , have been offered a job in Thailand for 5 thousand USD and I wanted to know if this a decent amount on the upper scale as the position is senior one . Apart from that I wanted to know what tax would be applied on this salary .


Thanks


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

engineer22 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here , have been offered a job in Thailand for 5 thousand USD and I wanted to know if this a decent amount on the upper scale as the position is senior one . Apart from that I wanted to know what tax would be applied on this salary .
> 
> 
> Thanks


USD $5k is a reasonable salary but really does depend on actual location and how much "entertaining" you will be expected to do.

As for taxation: Located on page 13 of this forum is the thread titled "expatriation", last post 15AUG12. In this thread there is a post "Thailand Taxation" which has links to English language versions of the Thai tax department regulations. (Thai income tax is up to 37 percent) 


Good luck.


----------



## engineer22 (Mar 4, 2013)

Many thanks for the reply

37% looks horrible - it actually means that I would end up having around 3150 USD after tax deductions . This tax is more if compared to europe . 

Do they offer free medical and other things in exchange for this stuff ? 
I will check out that page


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Two further references that might be useful

google on "adecco thailand salary guide"

google on "price waterhouse coopers thailand tax guide 2012"


----------

